
Molten – A minimal framework for building HTTP APIs with Python 3.6+ - pplonski86
https://moltenframework.com/v0.7.3/index.html#
======
tomiplaz
Previous discussion (2 months old):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18107818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18107818)

------
coleifer
How's the community? Will it be maintained and improved over time? How quickly
are issues resolved? Is it easy to get answers on stackoverflow? How's the
plugin ecosystem? Are the docs clear and thorough?

I'm more interested in these types of meta-features if I'm planning to make a
potentially multi-year bet on a framework.

------
projectramo
I like to learn new languages and frameworks as much as the next person, but
after a long time I have realized how counterproductive it may turn out.

Has anyone used it? Could that person give a brief tl;dr on the comparison
with Django and Flask?

I like the way you can just insert the template right in the function as
opposed to having to make an HTML file with the basic set up.

~~~
nerdponx
Looking at the examples, it seems like one big difference is included schema
validation, using type annotations. It also doesn't use the global request
object or decorators for routing.

------
vtesucks
You want to know what's really amazing tech and underappreciated?

Scala.js- full power of both JavaScript _and_ java/scala libs in a strongly
typed well designed language.

~~~
weego
You can't use all libs in it. Also you just ring-fenced a job a competent JS
developer could do to now require someone that knows Scala and JS, which is a
lot more cost per head and far harder to recruit.

------
amelius
I've recently started to become a little disappointed by Python when I tried
to add multithreading code to my application. It turns out that Python does
not support full multithreading because threads are still tightly coupled to
eachother through a global lock, which can lead to performance issues, often
in unexpected situations. Now, to mitigate this, the Python people have
created a multiprocessing module, which effectively lets you run CPU-intensive
tasks in a different process, so you get true multiprocessing. But the
downside is that all communication with these processes has to happen through
a message-queue or shared-memory interface, which is ... tedious and requires
a lot of rewriting.

~~~
windexh8er
What version are you developing in? There's now an Async I/O module:
[https://docs.python.org/3/library/asyncio.html](https://docs.python.org/3/library/asyncio.html)

~~~
amelius
Yes, that module is useful until you start running CPU-intensive tasks. At
that point you will see unexpected latencies.

